# Trek 1.2 handle bar width?



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Wondering if anyone knows the standard handlebar width or could measure theirs. My shoulders ache and after measuring, I'v learned I'm 38cm so a 40cm handle bar would be better for me and not be making me lock out my elbows so much. 
My old Nishiki was 42cm and I did not have this issue. I notice mine are wider so wondering if stock handlebar is 44cm. My bike is elsewhere or I wouldn't even be posting this.
Thanks


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

What's your frame size? They might put 40cm bars on 52cm frames and smaller, 42cm bar on the 54 and 56, and a 44cm bar on 58 and up. 
I don't see the handlebar spec on the Trek website.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

I looked at the Trek website also and only saw Bontrager VR-C 31.8. I'm 54cm frame.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

More info. I went to my bike it is 42cm c-c. There were no 40cm in the bike facility. There were several womens bikes and they were 38cm. Very comfortable fit. Hmmm. I called the LBS and he said that might be a little too narrow in the long run. He said given I'm 38 cm in the chest across, then 40cm should be just right. Another LBS has an aluminum Origin 8 with the ergo drops. Getting them tomorrow. About 30 bucks. Not bad if that is going to be more comfortable.


----------

